# Recommended slingshot?



## Slingshottah (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello all,im pretty new to real slingshotting, ive messed about with them but id like to get into it properly and do some hunting, ive had quite a few slingshots but they ALWAYS break... need a good one thats going to last, was thinking custom maybe, id like to hunt potentially, was thinking of getting a barnett as they are good apparently, but some are awful ive also heard, id like something simple then put some theraband elastics on maybe? just want something that will last, hit hard, and wont break the bank, any ideas would be great, cheers


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Pocket Predators Hathcock Target Sniper slingshot. Its all you ever need.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---The present generation of modern plastic slingshots are pretty robust and awfully hard to break, with many of them being impossible to break. The first two that I bought were the PP HTS and the SimpleShot Scout and both are excellent. The HTS is a dedicated side-shooter and it comes in two sizes. The Scout can be gripped in three different styles and shot vertically or horizontally, but it strikes me as being sized for a medium-size hand. The SS Rambone is a hammer grip design, and is a very strong, robust frame. IMO you won't go wrong with any of those.

If you're really concerned about breakage resistance, PP offers frames in G10 and Milbro sells cast aluminum and bronze slingshots. They're all more costly, but just about invulnerable to breakage.

Take a look in the Manufacturers Forums, Site Vendors Forum and For Sale By Individuals Forum here at SSF. You'll definitely find something to buy somewhere in what's offered there.

Happy shopping and happy shooting!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

The Flippinout Scout


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The Scout from Flippinout Slingshots from http://www.simple-shot.com/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its all good advice up above. my question is - what were you using before that broke on you ? theres a chance that if you made it out of a natural tree fork, that the bands were too strong, fork was too thin and such. or a boardcut made out of inferior material.


----------



## Slingshottah (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks for all the recommends, ive seen the scout and it does look good, so i might go with that one  , i was only using cheap ones, offcourse they are bound to break but its really annoying when you're not ready to go home yet and your slingshot is done for, lmfao at the picture^ xD , ill look into the scout then, cheers


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Slingshottah said:


> lmfao at the picture^ xD


hey man ! that was my first "natural" slingshot. it served me well in classroom warfare


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would recomend the scout gen 2


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

I would recommend making your own.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

The scout is a great choice to start with . The hts is another but tends to be largish for some. The resin ones are priced well and well made too .good luck and wecome to your new addiction and to the forum.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

The Scout is great. Especially for quick changing of bands for experimenting when you first start. I actually keep a couple banded up. One for target practice. One for pest control. One for experimenting with bands and pouches. I just got a Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper (HTS) and it is great. Enjoy to journey as we learn and progress.

Shoot straight and enjoy life.

Ernie


----------

